# Balearic Islands Spain



## jmdickie (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello again. We have switched our plan to travel to Croatia or Portugal and now are planning the Balearic Islands.

I would very much appreciate any information people might have. II has availability at the EDO at Ona Cala PI club


----------



## anapur (Jun 9, 2013)

I really like Cala Pi. It is a small Tourist village with a few nice Restaurants on a cliff with a small beach down some stairs.

it is about 20 minutes away from nice beaches and Palma area. Not too much to see within the first 20 minutes of driving.

Not much aprty in Cala Pi, more nice and Relaxing.

The Ressort is nice. Not really luxorious, but fine and clean.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 10, 2013)

What do you want to know?  Which Island do you want to stay on, Ibiza Mallorca or Menorca?  Each one has its own personal style and it'll be a pretty big post to give details about all three but to simplify it somewhat choose Ibiza if you want to party, Menorca for serenity and Mallorca for a bit of both.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 10, 2013)

Loved loved loved Cala Pi (tho it has been 15 years!), and I know that TUGger Carol C. did as well.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jun 12, 2013)

We loved Cala Pi.  We were staying at Marriott's Club Son Antem in Llucmajor, but enjoyed the beautiful island scenery so much we were exploring somewhere every day. We drove the 20 minutes or so to have dinner at Restaurante Miguel, which has a lovely patio, and great fresh fish and Mallorcan specialties. We had intended to go back to Cala Pi, as we had been told we HAD to eat at Mirador de Cabrera, with its spectacular ocean view. However, we ran out of time.  A week was just not enough.

After dinner that night, in the dark we used our GPS, which  tried to take us in what used to be the (closed) back entrance to the Marriott, and in the pitch black new location we were momentarily concerned about which of the tiny roads to take, but we headed toward the direction we thought would lead to the freeway, and eventually found an on ramp so we could head on back toward Llucmajor.   We really enjoyed the backroads and spectacular coastal roads, but at night, be sure your GPS is up to date!  I posted a resort review with more island impressions.  We really plan to return!


----------



## Suebe (Jun 13, 2013)

jmdickie said:


> Hello again. We have switched our plan to travel to Croatia or Portugal and now are planning the Balearic Islands.
> 
> I would very much appreciate any information people might have. II has availability at the EDO at Ona Cala PI club



We stayed at Cala Pi a few years ago.  Our accommodation was okay but aoartment could have done with some refurbishment.  It was supposed to be for 6 but only had a dining table and chairs for 4.  We had a massive patio area with a small plastic patio table and 4 plastic chairs.  All the loungers were chained together around the pool so we couldn't even bring them on to patio.  Seemed to be other apartments that had been refurbished.   

According to a UK website, there seem to have been changes in ownership of resort and owners are not all happy.  Sales team busy selling on the resort.

The resort is in the middle of nowhere - at the end of the road as it were, but there are a few good restaurants in the village.  When we were there there was some entertainment in the evenings.

There are a good many stairs down to beach - it is the climb up from the beach that is the problem.  When we were there, the holiday season had not really started and the beach was not particularly clean.

We stayed at another resort - Cala del Mar I think it as which is close to Cala d'or - much preferred this one.  Apartments were better, and there was more activity on the resort. Close to a few beaches and restaurants.

Have you checked out reviews on the RCi website?

Sue


----------



## Carol C (Jun 15, 2013)

Also a fan of Cala Pi...ahhh, what memories I have, wish I could go back!


----------



## jmdickie (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your responses. We are now booked at this Cala Pi resort in the middle of September for one week. 
I guess we will explore the Island and then perhaps go to Ibizia or Menorca for our last 2 nights? 

Feel free to suggest any must sees, do's and tastes


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 18, 2013)

jmdickie said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. We are now booked at this Cala Pi resort in the middle of September for one week.
> I guess we will explore the Island and then perhaps go to Ibizia or Menorca for our last 2 nights?
> 
> Feel free to suggest any must sees, do's and tastes



There are two very different sides to Ibiza.  I would hazard a guess and suggest that you'd probably not going to want to be anywhere near San Antonio (think hoards of drunken teenagers, predominantly British and Irish, stumbling through streets lined with cheap bars, throwing up and exposing every part of their bodies).  Ibiza is very much a party Island and has some of the best clubs in the world however there are some tranquil parts such as Santa Eulalia.  Ibiza Town is attractive and historical and the place comes alive in the evenings with a completely different atmosphere to that of San Antonio.  It's the primarily gay district of Ibiza and there are fantastic parades during the night.  There are usually night markets taking place where you can buy local crafts and follow that up with a meal in one of the many bars and restaurants lining the streets.

If I was staying for two nights then I would opt for somewhere in or close to Ibiza Town.  You'll be guaranteed to experience a taste of this amazing Island.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 18, 2013)

jmdickie said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. We are now booked at this Cala Pi resort in the middle of September for one week.
> I guess we will explore the Island and then perhaps go to Ibizia or Menorca for our last 2 nights?
> 
> Feel free to suggest any must sees, do's and tastes



Why move Mallorca is much nicer than Ibiza. Menorca is quieter than Ibiza.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 22, 2013)

Suebe said:


> We stayed at Cala Pi a few years ago.  Our accommodation was okay but aoartment could have done with some refurbishment.  It was supposed to be for 6 but only had a dining table and chairs for 4.  We had a massive patio area with a small plastic patio table and 4 plastic chairs.  All the loungers were chained together around the pool so we couldn't even bring them on to patio.  Seemed to be other apartments that had been refurbished.
> 
> According to a UK website, there seem to have been changes in ownership of resort and owners are not all happy.  Sales team busy selling on the resort.
> 
> ...



I also stayed at Cala del Mar and much preferred Cala Pi for the location, for the nightly entertainment, for the dining options, and yes even though there are fewer restaurants up there on the cliff at Cala Pi, there was still plenty of choice. I found Cala del Mar kinda sterile and commercial. The beach there was easier to access than the beach at Cala Pi but it wan't much. JMHO (both resorts I visited the same trip, piggybacked those two resorts/wks.)


----------

